# daedong, the dingdong



## urednecku

All right, ya'll, ya better keep an eye on dingdong, _aka_ daedong, and AW. They are up to something nasty. I've had rep points taken away, for no apparent reason. I suspect AW has put him up to it. Has anybody else had this dastardly deed done to them by this *ding*dong, supposidly incited by AW??? If so, did he give any reason??


----------



## daedong

urednecku said:


> All right, ya'll, ya better keep an eye on dingdong, _aka_ daedong, and AW. They are up to something nasty. I've had rep points taken away, for no apparent reason. I suspect AW has put him up to it. Has anybody else had this dastardly deed done to them by this *ding*dong, supposidly incited by AW??? If so, did he give any reason??


----------



## ddrane2115

Did not think you could loose points once given...........


----------



## DaveNay

ddrane2115 said:


> Did not think you could loose points once given...........



Would you like a demonstration?


----------



## American Woman

You think I put him up to it ?
You think daedong and I are up to something nasty?   .
*You said it not me*

I told you daedong he was gonna get ticked and blame me too...
Now look,  he thinks we're up to something nasty


----------



## ddrane2115

DaveNay said:


> Would you like a demonstration?


 


Sure, but give them back please.............I dont have many to loose!~


----------



## Galvatron

some nasty people about these days....throw em in the brigg


----------



## dzalphakilo

urednecku said:


> All right, ya'll, ya better keep an eye on dingdong, _aka_ daedong, and AW. They are up to something nasty. I've had rep points taken away, for no apparent reason. I suspect AW has put him up to it. Has anybody else had this dastardly deed done to them by this *ding*dong, supposidly incited by AW??? If so, did he give any reason??


 
Oh          my          God          !!!!!!!

Rep points taken away?

Call the poolice!

Apologies, didn't know this was a girl scout club and we were working for merit badges.

Guys, do me a favor, TAKE all my rep points away


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Why are rep points being taken away redneck?


----------



## dzalphakilo

Actually, since redneck is calling a member here a name per both title of thread and post, shouldn't his post at least be edited?

I thought name calling wasn't allowed?


----------



## urednecku

Deadly Sushi said:


> Why are rep points being taken away redneck?



He wouldn't say, but I thinks AmericanWoman put him up to it........


----------



## fogtender

daedong said:


>


 

Boy, you are good, I would have never put the two and two together on that one....


----------



## American Girl

urednecku said:


> All right, ya'll, ya better keep an eye on dingdong, _aka_ daedong, and AW. They are up to something nasty. I've had rep points taken away, for no apparent reason. I suspect AW has put him up to it. Has anybody else had this dastardly deed done to them by this *ding*dong, supposidly incited by AW??? If so, did he give any reason??


 

Alrighty then, everyone grab a hold of your points and hang on for dear life.  Don't worry Dad, I'll protect you from Momma's dastardly plans...


----------



## ddrane2115

American Girl said:


> Alrighty then, everyone grab a hold of your points and hang on for dear life. Don't worry Dad, I'll protect you from Momma's dastardly plans...


 


Now this post is funny!  Thanks AG, you can have some points for lightening up this issue...........


----------



## California

I think I'll watch this one from the sidelines. 

Vin, what the heck have you gotten talked into here?


----------



## American Girl

ddrane2115 said:


> Now this post is funny! Thanks AG, you can have some points for lightening up this issue...........


 
Always glad to be of service.
Thanks for the rep points.  Hopefully they won't get taken away now, I just don't know what I would do if I were to lose my rep points.

Daedong, you stay away from MY points, or I'll have to learn ya a thing or two.


----------



## urednecku

kimi said:


> some nasty people about these days....throw em in the brigg





American Girl said:


> Alrighty then, everyone grab a hold of your points and hang on for dear life.  Don't worry Dad, I'll protect you from Momma's dastardly plans...



Thanks, yall. It's good to know I got _some_ friends here.


----------



## ddrane2115

urednecku said:


> Thanks, yall. It's good to know I got _some_ friends here.


 

you got friends here, and I am sure lots of places you haunt.


----------



## EastTexFrank

California said:


> I think I'll watch this one from the sidelines.
> 
> Vin, what the heck have you gotten talked into here?


 

  MMeeeee tooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## American Girl

California said:


> I think I'll watch this one from the sidelines.


 


EastTexFrank said:


> MMeeeee tooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## California

Durn tootin! 

At least when it comes to other people's feuds. In my experience pretty soon it's you who are wrong while they kiss and make up. No thanks!!!

You have no idea how nuts some the people around here can be. Present company excepted, of course! 






Tex   _ Me


----------



## American Girl

California said:


> Durn tootin!
> 
> At least when it comes to other people's feuds. In my experience pretty soon it's you who are wrong while they kiss and make up. No thanks!!!
> 
> Right?!?  I know exactly what you're sayin' there.
> 
> You have no idea how nuts some the people around here can be. Present company excepted, of course!
> 
> My parents are Redneck and American Woman.  How much more nuts can you get?  Just imagine how nuts *I* am.


----------



## Galvatron

your all nutters....and i thought i was off it


----------



## urednecku

American Girl said:


> California said:
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are Redneck and American Woman. How much more nuts can you get? Just imagine how nuts *I* am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, right! She got the 'nuttiest' of BOTH worlds, & put 'em together!
Click to expand...


----------



## ddrane2115

American Girl said:


> California said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durn tootin!
> 
> At least when it comes to other people's feuds. In my experience pretty soon it's you who are wrong while they kiss and make up. No thanks!!!
> 
> Right?!? I know exactly what you're sayin' there.
> 
> You have no idea how nuts some the people around here can be. Present company excepted, of course!
> 
> My parents are Redneck and American Woman. How much more nuts can you get? Just imagine how nuts *I* am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got some good parents there kido.
Click to expand...


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> your all nutters....and i thought i was off it


 
Why...thank you so much, honey!  I think that's the sweetest compliment I've ever gotten. You're making me blush.


----------



## American Girl

urednecku said:


> American Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, right! She got the 'nuttiest' of BOTH worlds, & put 'em together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I resemble that remark...
Click to expand...


----------



## American Girl

ddrane2115 said:


> American Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got some good parents there kido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I am painfully aware of how wonderful my parents are.  They give new meaning to the word "Saint" just for having to deal with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Girl said:


> They give new meaning to the word "Saint" just for having to deal with me.




And may I ask what it was like dealing with them  


Ok kiddin a side,  your right they are great people.


----------



## American Girl

thcri said:


> And may I ask what it was like dealing with them
> 
> Well...let's just say I'm not easily embarassed anymore.  Their favorite form of entertainment has always been embarassing their kids in public.  My brother always got his pants yanked down in the mall.
> 
> Ok kiddin a side, your right they are great people.


 
Alright, is it me...or is it getting a little deep in here??  I think all this mushy stuff is gonna make me...


----------



## rback33

I can't decide whether to feel bad for you or just be happy that it aint me....  IF AW is involved... I think she is smart enough to leave me alone...


----------



## princess

what are rep points???


----------



## rback33

princess said:


> what are rep points???


----------



## American Woman

kimi said:


> some nasty people about these days....throw em in the brigg


*Your gonna throw me and DingDong in the brigg together?*



dzalphakilo said:


> Oh          my          God          !!!!!!!
> Rep points taken away?
> Call the poolice!
> Apologies, didn't know this was a girl scout club and we were working for merit badges. Guys, do me a favor, TAKE all my rep points away


*THAT'S not saying much!** You can call me a girlscout.....My rep points make me feel loved* 



dzalphakilo said:


> Actually, since redneck is calling a member here a name per both title of thread and post, shouldn't his post at least be edited?
> I thought name calling wasn't allowed?


*That's if you call somebody an S.O.B, or a stupid A$$ or make a reference towards a body part too often....but DingDong don't count because it's Deadong* 



American Girl said:


> Alrighty then, everyone grab a hold of your points and hang on for dear life.  Don't worry Dad, I'll protect you from Momma's dastardly plans...


*That's If I decide to let you know what I'm up to *



California said:


> I think I'll watch this one from the sidelines.





EastTexFrank said:


> MMeeeee tooooo!!!!!!!!





California said:


> Vin, what the heck have you gotten talked into here?


*What's "HE" gotten into???? He's the one that threw "ME" under the bus!* *or redneck I'd guess you could say*





kimi said:


> your all nutters....and i thought i was off it


 *You are......*



thcri said:


> And may I ask what it was like dealing with them


*Dealing with us ? We were easy.... We didn't have a lot rules. "our way or the highway"*



rback33 said:


> I can't decide whether to feel bad for you or just be happy that it aint me....  IF AW is involved... I think she is smart enough to leave me alone...


* I ani't askeert of you! Bring it on Boy!*



princess said:


> what are rep points???


*Ask Rback*


----------



## Bobcat

princess said:


> what are rep points???




Just find any post by rback33, click on the little scales symbol on the far right, select 'I disapprove', type in one of your pet names for him, and then click 'Add to Reputation'. It's just that simple. Here's a sample...


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> Just find any post by rback33, click on the little scales symbol on the far right, select 'I disapprove', type in one of your pet names for him, and then click 'Add to Reputation'. It's just that simple. Here's a sample...


----------



## urednecku

princess said:


> what are rep points???





Bobcat said:


> Just find any post by rback33, click on the little scales symbol on the far right, select 'I disapprove', type in one of your pet names for him, and then click 'Add to Reputation'. It's just that simple. Here's a sample...



 Bob, ya beat me to it.  Excellent explanation.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Girl said:


> Alright, is it me...or is it getting a little deep in here??  I think all this mushy stuff is gonna make me...




All's I know is when we harrass the two of them or both of them at the same time they are pretty good sports.  Go find the wedding story of them two.  You will pretty much hide after that.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *Your gonna throw me and DingDong in the brigg together?*
> 
> 
> *THAT'S not saying much!** You can call me a girlscout.....My rep points make me feel loved*
> 
> 
> *That's if you call somebody an S.O.B, or a stupid A$$ or make a reference towards a body part too often....but DingDong don't count because it's Deadong*
> 
> 
> *That's If I decide to let you know what I'm up to *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's "HE" gotten into???? He's the one that threw "ME" under the bus!* *or redneck I'd guess you could say*
> 
> 
> 
> *You are......*
> 
> 
> *Dealing with us ? We were easy.... We didn't have a lot rules. "our way or the highway"*
> 
> 
> * I ani't askeert of you! Bring it on Boy!*
> 
> 
> *Ask Rback*




Holly Crap AW, are you trying to impress up all with these quotes or what.  Dang that is impressive.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> All's I know is when we harrass the two of them or both of them at the same time they are pretty good sports.  Go find the wedding story of them two.  You will pretty much hide after that.


 *She was there* 


thcri said:


> Holly Crap AW, are you trying to impress up all with these quotes or what.  Dang that is impressive.


*Again....I'm a girl and had a lot to say*


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> *Again....I'm a girl and had a lot to say*




Right. She's female.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Right. She's female.


 *OK......you just wait til the next time you want me 
tell you what's on my mind 
Yeah....you'll think *


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *OK......you just wait til the next time you want me
> tell you what's on my mind
> Yeah....you'll think *




Well Redneck, it looks like you messed up again.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *She was there*





Oh


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *She was there*





Oh    I should probably hit the "Good Night Thread" after this one.


----------



## American Woman

yours is coming....


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> *OK......you just wait til the next time you want me
> tell you what's on my mind
> Yeah....you'll think *



Honey, yer always tellin' me what's on yer mind.



thcri said:


> Well Redneck, it looks like you messed up again.


Nuttin' new. ya know how it is. Livin with a woman, yer gonna mess up quite a bit. Don't matter what ya do.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Honey, yer always tellin' me what's on yer mind.
> No....Not always....
> 
> Nuttin' new. ya know how it is. Livin with a woman, yer gonna mess up quite a bit. Don't matter what ya do.


Oh....poor Redneck.....is your big bad wife pick'in on YOU?


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Oh....poor Redneck.....is your big bad wife pick'in on YOU?


Nuttin I can't handle.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Oh....poor Redneck.....is your big bad wife pick'in on YOU?




Man Redneck, with AW and AG going at you I really feel sorry for you. You don't have a chance in hell no matter what you do.  Your screwed.  There will be nothing that you can do that will be right.  Man I think of you every night.  I use to think I had it bad but you take the cake.  I shall pray for you tonight.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Man Redneck, with AW and AG going at you I really feel sorry for you. You don't have a chance in hell no matter what you do.  *Your screwed*.  There will be nothing that you can do that will be right.  Man I think of you every night.  I use to think I had it bad but you take the cake.  I shall pray for you tonight.


He likes gett'in screwed.....save your pitty.....


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Man Redneck, with AW and AG going at you I really feel sorry for you. You don't have a chance in hell no matter what you do.  Your screwed.  There will be nothing that you can do that will be right.  Man I think of you every night.  I use to think I had it bad but you take the cake.  I shall pray for you tonight.



Thanks, man. I need it. 
And guess what? One of them told the other she "needs some chocolate before you come home." Any body married, or living with a female, knows what that means.


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> He likes gett'in screwed.....save your pitty.....





YEP!!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> He likes gett'in screwed.....save your pitty.....



I don't like that term.  I sincerely think there are better terms for what I assume you really mean.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Thanks, man. I need it.
> And guess what? One of them told the other she "needs some chocolate before you come home." Any body married, or living with a female, knows what that means.


Well it wasn't me this time! Man! you gotta big mouth.....wait till she sees what you told the whole forum.....I should go wake her now


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Well it wasn't me this time! Man! you gotta big mouth.....wait till she sees what you told the whole forum.....I should go wake her now



I did not give any names. You are the one telling!!!


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I don't like that term.  I sincerely think there are better terms for what I assume you really mean.


Oh no you don't .......you ain't gonna bait me into say'in a word that gets me in trouble


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Oh no you don't .......you ain't gonna bait me into say'in a word that gets me in trouble



How in the heck could you of all people get into trouble.  ??  Go ahead and say it


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> How in the heck could you of all people get into trouble.  ??  Go ahead and say it


Nope!  Trouble finds me! (and Big Dog)


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Nope!  Trouble finds me! (and Big Dog)



You...and BigDog......being found together?  Ya done  again, ain't ya.   
First, you & dingdong take my points away, then you and BD get found together.


----------



## EastTexFrank

urednecku said:


> Nuttin I can't handle.


 
Yea Redneck, but unless you learn to bite your tougue, you'll not be handling it tonight or any time soon ol' buddy.


----------



## daedong

I reckon  I deserve rep points for this,  A 60  post thread  started in a manner trying to defame  me.


----------



## rback33

daedong said:


> I reckon  I deserve rep points for this,  A 60  post thread  started in a manner trying to defame  me.



Vin... u got a good point there....


----------



## urednecku

daedong said:


> I reckon  I deserve rep points for this,  A 60  post thread  started in a manner trying to defame  me.


What ya mean?? Ya been  fer tha last 2 days since ya started this  ...then, like a  ya think yer in the clear, since AW found herself with a Dog. Ya.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> What ya mean?? Ya been  fer tha last 2 days since ya started this  ...then, like a  ya think yer in the clear, since AW found herself with a Dog. Ya.


I did not have relations with that man.....or the other one either


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> I did not have relations with that man.....or the other one either



All I know, I got points taken away, "incited by AW", by some _dingdong_, then ya say some guy called 'trouble' found you and BigDog.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> All I know, I got points taken away, "incited by AW", by some _dingdong_, then ya say some guy called 'trouble' found you and BigDog.


Ok Cowboy!   You need to dig yur spurs in and slow up.....
First I'm incite'in Dingdong, and then found in trouble with Big Dog.....yur a little paranoid are'nt ya? They say when a spouse is suspisious of the other it may be because they feel guilty
Now....wut are YOU hide'in?


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Ok Cowboy!   You need to dig yur spurs in and slow up.....
> First I'm incite'in Dingdong, and then found in trouble with Big Dog.....yur a little paranoid are'nt ya? They say when a spouse is suspisious of the other it may be because they feel guilty
> Now....wut are YOU hide'in?



_*I *_ain't hide'in nuttin. _*YOU'R**E*_ the one admitting stuff.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> _*I *_ain't hide'in nuttin. _*YOU'R**E*_ the one admitting stuff.


What ever*!!*


----------



## Galvatron

now now sit down take deep breathes and tell uncle Kimi all about it.....i shall give a little guidance....thats if you 2 let me get a word in and i dont hang myself first


----------



## urednecku

*UNCLE KIMI, HER & DINGDONG STARTED IT*!!!!


----------



## American Girl

Bobcat said:


> Just find any post by rback33, click on the little scales symbol on the far right, select 'I disapprove', type in one of your pet names for him, and then click 'Add to Reputation'. It's just that simple. Here's a sample...



Wow, I'm impressed...I've haven't seen another person do a "print screen" example for quite a while.  Rep points to Bobcat, boy got skills!


----------



## American Girl

thcri said:


> All's I know is when we harrass the two of them or both of them at the same time they are pretty good sports.  Go find the wedding story of them two.  You will pretty much hide after that.




I know the wedding story, I was there.  I was 15 when they got together, I call redneck my dad because as far as I'm concerned he is.  It takes more than a biological donor to be a daddy, and he is the only dad in the world that I know or want.


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> I know the wedding story, I was there.  I was 15 when they got together, I call redneck my dad because as far as I'm concerned he is.  It takes more than a biological donor to be a daddy, and he is the only dad in the world that I know or want.



you deserve presents and rep points for that......your parents should be proud.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> I know the wedding story, I was there.  I was 15 when they got together, I call redneck my dad because as far as I'm concerned he is.  It takes more than a biological donor to be a daddy, and he is the only dad in the world that I know or want.



true or not it is WAY too early to get mushy.


----------



## American Girl

urednecku said:


> Right. She's female.



*Ooooh, Dad, you done did it now...*



American Woman said:


> *OK......you just wait til the next time you want me
> tell you what's on my mind
> Yeah....you'll think *



*This conversation is starting to sound familiar...*



urednecku said:


> Honey, yer always tellin' me what's on yer mind.
> 
> Nuttin' new. ya know how it is. Livin with a woman, yer gonna mess up quite a bit. Don't matter what ya do.



*Cruisin' 4 a Bruisin'...*



American Woman said:


> Oh....poor Redneck.....is your big bad wife pick'in on YOU?



*LOL, you go mom...*



urednecku said:


> Nuttin I can't handle.





thcri said:


> Man Redneck, with AW and AG going at you I really feel sorry for you. You don't have a chance in hell no matter what you do.  Your screwed.  There will be nothing that you can do that will be right.  Man I think of you every night.  I use to think I had it bad but you take the cake.  I shall pray for you tonight.



*Yep, I don't know many men who would be man enough to handle both of us.  He deserves rep points just for that!*



American Woman said:


> He likes gett'in screwed.....save your pitty.....


*
I think he picks fights with mom on purpose just for the make up sex.  So don't feel sorry for him, he asks for it.* 



urednecku said:


> Thanks, man. I need it.
> And guess what? One of them told the other she "needs some chocolate before you come home." Any body married, or living with a female, knows what that means.



*Oh, no he didn't...you just wait!  I am not even on it.  In fact, I was on it last week and you never even knew it!  Mr. "I know when a woman is on it."*



American Woman said:


> Well it wasn't me this time! Man! you gotta big mouth.....wait till she sees what you told the whole forum.....I should go wake her now



*You should have...I could have clobbered him.*


----------



## rback33

Wow. You trying to break yer mom's record for quotes in a post?


----------



## Galvatron

i can only do 1 quote at a time.....fell free to educate me on the process someone.


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Nope!  Trouble finds me! (and Big Dog)



Unfortunately, a trait I must have inherited...


----------



## rback33

kimi said:


> i can only do 1 quote at a time.....fell free to educate me on the process someone.




Do you just use the quote button? 

I am sure there are easier ways, but since I know the quote code I just type it out and copy/paste the  wording from down below... I am too lazy to make more than 3 or four at a time..


----------



## American Girl

daedong said:


> I reckon  I deserve rep points for this,  A 60  post thread  started in a manner trying to defame  me.



After that comment about me asking mom to bring home chocolate...I'm giving you rep points just to piss off Redneck.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> After that comment about me asking mom to bring home chocolate...I'm giving you rep points just to piss off Redneck.



 I have not had the chocolate request in a while. Not sure why.... I actually used to keep some hidden so that when She gave me the... _Oh honey... i REALLY need some chocolate_... I could just go to the stash and be a hero...


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> now now sit down take deep breathes and tell uncle Kimi all about it.....i shall give a little guidance....thats if you 2 let me get a word in and i dont hang myself first



*Trust me...this is not a good idea...these two will have you deliberately hanging yourself, just to get away from them.*



kimi said:


> you deserve presents and rep points for that......your parents should be proud.



*Thank you, but believe me, they are the ones who deserve the rep points for dealing with me.  Many, many, many rep points...*


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> *Thank you, but believe me, they are the ones who deserve the rep points for dealing with me.  Many, many, many rep points...*




For some reason I believe this...


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> true or not it is WAY too early to get mushy.



*There are some things that it is never too early for:
#1.  Sex
#2.  Bourbon
#3.  Metallica
#4.  Motorcycles
#5.  Getting Mushy

Did I cover all the bases?*



rback33 said:


> Wow. You trying to break yer mom's record for quotes in a post?


*
Yep.  It's easier to do it that way.  I'll explain how to do it in a few minutes.  As soon as I catch up from last night.  We need to get a third computer.*


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> I have not had the chocolate request in a while. Not sure why.... I actually used to keep some hidden so that when She gave me the... _Oh honey... i REALLY need some chocolate_... I could just go to the stash and be a hero...



Wow, that makes you my hero, too!  Impressive, because if I try to hide my own chocolate for desperate times, I end up eating it all and then when I need it, it's all gone.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> For some reason I believe this...



You have no idea...


----------



## Cowboyjg

American Woman said:


> Ok Cowboy! You need to dig yur spurs in and slow up.....


 
Deja Vue...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> *There are some things that it is never too early for:
> #1.  Sex
> #2.  Bourbon
> #3.  Metallica
> #4.  Motorcycles
> 
> Did I cover all the bases?*
> 
> 
> *
> *



OK. Fixed it for ya.... Great list btw... could not agree more!


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> You have no idea...



Maybe you need to do more to convince me?


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> i can only do 1 quote at a time.....fell free to educate me on the process someone.



Ok.  In the lower right hand corner of each post are 3 little symbols.  If you use only the quote button, you can only quote one at a time.  The second button is a Multi-Quote button.  It looks like a little piece of paper with a black quotation mark and a little + sign on it.  As you're reading along and you see quotes you want to respond to together, you hit the Multi-Quote button it will become red instead of blue, then just go on to the next quote and you can keep selecting more quotes to respond to.  When you are done, on the last quote you are including in your response, you hit the regular Quote button and it should have all the quotes you selected as you went along.  And then you insert your comments between each quote.

Got it?  Multi-Quote, Multi-Quote, Multi-Quote, Quote.  AW showed me the trick, saves time.


----------



## rback33

You know.. I had been meanin to check out the multi quote and never got around to it... I assumed that what everyone was doing, but I can move along pretty well typing it out too...


----------



## American Girl

Cowboyjg said:


> Originally Posted by *American Woman*
> 
> 
> _Ok Cowboy! You need to dig yur spurs in and slow up.....
> 
> _
> Deja Vue...



*Yep...If only I had a quarter for every time I had to say that one...I wouldn't be so desperate for gas money right now...*



rback33 said:


> OK. Fixed it for ya.... Great list btw... could not agree more!



*Lol, thanx, but it needs a #5 now.  What can we put in it's place?*



rback33 said:


> Maybe you need to do more to convince me?



*You're a little bit too far away for that.  I don't think it would reach.  Besides, your little lady might have something to say about that and I'm a lover, not a fighter...*


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> You know.. I had been meanin to check out the multi quote and never got around to it... I assumed that what everyone was doing, but I can move along pretty well typing it out too...



I really only need to use it when I've been gone and need to catch up.  Otherwise, I generally only use the single quote.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> *Lol, thanx, but it needs a #5 now.  What can we put in it's place?*


*
I vote for sex again... or beer....**
* 




American Girl said:


> *You're a little bit too far away for that.  I don't think it would reach.  Besides, your little lady might have something to say about that and I'm a lover, not a fighter...*



Promise?


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> *
> I vote for sex again... or beer....**
> 
> I vote for Bud...and I don't mean Budweiser Beer, either.*
> 
> 
> 
> Promise?
> 
> *Lol, I never promise anything, that's how I end up getting in trouble every time.*


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Lol, I never promise anything, that's how I end up getting in trouble every time.



 Bud... good one... honestly... never tried it though.... was afraid I would like it too much... safer that way... It did not fit into my schedule at the time either...

And I thought getting into trouble was half the fun?


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> Ok.  In the lower right hand corner of each post are 3 little symbols.  If you use only the quote button, you can only quote one at a time.  The second button is a Multi-Quote button.  It looks like a little piece of paper with a black quotation mark and a little + sign on it.  As you're reading along and you see quotes you want to respond to together, you hit the Multi-Quote button it will become red instead of blue, then just go on to the next quote and you can keep selecting more quotes to respond to.  When you are done, on the last quote you are including in your response, you hit the regular Quote button and it should have all the quotes you selected as you went along.  And then you insert your comments between each quote.
> 
> Got it?  Multi-Quote, Multi-Quote, Multi-Quote, Quote.  AW showed me the trick, saves time.



thanks AG easy now you have explained so well.

many thanks

Kimi.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Bud... good one... honestly... never tried it though.... was afraid I would like it too much... safer that way... It did not fit into my schedule at the time either...
> 
> *I only do it once in a while, but when I do, I love to listen to Metallica and eat Swiss Cake Rolls and Spicy Doritoes.  Food tastes so much brighter and Metallica is mesmerizing with the Guitar and Drum rhythms intertwining like...like...well the only way to describe it is, like being F***ed by music.*
> 
> And I thought getting into trouble was half the fun?
> 
> *It is, but the kink of trouble I'm talking about is getting stuck in a marriage and then getting your heart ripped out.  I'll stick to the "Love 'em and Leave 'em" policy, thank you very much.    If you leave before it turns bad, then you have only happy memories to take away from it.  I prefer that to what I've been dealing with over the past year and a half.*


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> thanks AG easy now you have explained so well.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Kimi.



You're welcome.  Sorry it was such a long explaination, I tend to go prattle on and on at times.   Drives AW and Redneck crazy.


----------



## rback33

What about Dingdong? Has he been dinged yet?


----------



## Erik

AG - your #5 was OK enough the first time - the right kind of mushy can bring you full circle to #1 no problem...  now you can reply and hit the century mark!


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> What about Dingdong? Has he been dinged yet?



I don't think so.  I actually GAVE rep points to Dingdong just to piss off Redneck because of that little chocolate comment.  But I think everyone got so distracted by the conversation that they forgot about dinging the Dingdong.


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> AG - your #5 was OK enough the first time - the right kind of mushy can bring you full circle to #1 no problem...  now you can reply and hit the century mark!



Oooooh...nice...you smooth talker, you...    

And I think I passed the century mark already.  Not my age...my posts...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Oooooh...nice...you smooth talker, you...
> 
> And I think I passed the century mark already.  Not my age...my posts...




 Damn Erik... you got hit with the gay smillie AGAIN


Century mark? Good heavens... I think you must be over 20 posts a day again by now...


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Damn Erik... you got hit with the gay smillie AGAIN
> 
> 
> Century mark? Good heavens... I think you must be over 20 posts a day again by now...



Oh, that's a gay smilie???  Oops...sorry...my bad...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Oh, that's a gay smilie???  Oops...sorry...my bad...



That makes it even better! The limp wrist on the pink guy was not obvious... or if you hold the cursor over it and it says GAY on the screen


----------



## American Woman

Cowboyjg said:


> Deja Vue...


 Ever once in a while I gotta tell'im to hold up or dig'em in 




American Girl said:


> You're welcome.  Sorry it was such a long explaination, I tend to go prattle on and on at times.   Drives AW and Redneck crazy.


 Oh my Gosh....you just don't know


----------



## thcri RIP

Can someone explain to me in simple terms so I don't have to read the whole thing to figure out what this thread is all about.  I have seen Vin's name in here once or twice but that is it.  Sure is a lot of blah blah and not talking Vin.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Can someone explain to me in simple terms so I don't have to read the whole thing to figure out what this thread is all about.  I have seen Vin's name in here once or twice but that is it.  Sure is a lot of blah blah and not talking Vin.



  For the record I DID make a lame attempt to get it back OT a some time ago...


----------



## American Girl

thcri said:


> Can someone explain to me in simple terms so I don't have to read the whole thing to figure out what this thread is all about.  I have seen Vin's name in here once or twice but that is it.  Sure is a lot of blah blah and not talking Vin.




To tell the truth, I don't remember what it's about either.  I just go where the conversations are...or I guess I should say where the men are...


----------



## ddrane2115

American Girl said:


> I know the wedding story, I was there. I was 15 when they got together, I call redneck my dad because as far as I'm concerned he is. It takes more than a biological donor to be a daddy, and he is the only dad in the world that I know or want.


 

you just made my nite, and I am not even that close.................


I am walking my daughter down the aisle this year, after 15 plus years I get to be dad to my daughter.....................her bio dad never was around, I raised her, when she asked me to give her away, it was all sealed, done, happy and tears of joy for me.


----------



## ddrane2115

American Girl said:


> To tell the truth, I don't remember what it's about either. I just go where the conversations are...or I guess I should say where the men are...


 

this has been a fun thread either way.  AG, I do hope things get worked out for you and soon...............just take things one at a time and make sure the peices fit the puzzle.

God Bless


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> For the record I DID make a lame attempt to get it back OT a some time ago...




I think most people that have had way too much to drink can stay on track better than you


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> I think most people that have had way too much to drink can stay on track better than you



Hey... I am working on it... I just had to stock the fridge again....

What time is it in Vin's world? I wonder what would happen if we ALL hit him (or redneck who is at work or both) with negative rep....


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we ALL hit him (or redneck who is at work or both) with negative rep....




Well to make this simple, He would lose Rep Points.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Well to make this simple, He would lose Rep Points.




Thank you Mr. Obvious! 

reckon I asked for that.... literally and figuratively...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Thank you Mr. Obvious!
> 
> reckon I asked for that.... literally and figuratively...




Not really, I just have not had as much to drink as you tonight.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Not really, I just have not had as much to drink as you tonight.


Bout time for a refill too....


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> What time is it in Vin's world? I wonder what would happen if we ALL hit him (or redneck who is at work or both) with negative rep....



What ever you do don't say you did it because I incited you!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> What ever you do don't say you did it because I incited you!




So like we could get you in trouble here


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> So like we could get you in trouble here




I think that sums it up well...


----------



## American Woman

I've gotten trouble here before.......really, I have


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> What ever you do don't say you did it because I incited you!


 
what if he says "excited" instead?


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> what if he says "excited" instead?



Yea, I think she has excited some in here, too.


----------



## American Woman

Hey! I resemble that remark


----------



## Erik

urednecku said:


> Yea, I think she has excited some in here, too.


 
  so do you go to work to get your rest these days?


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> so do you go to work to get your rest these days?


Rest from Who..um, I meant what?


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Rest from Who..um, I meant what?


 
yup.  that.  and the other one inviting fishy characters over...


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> so do you go to work to get your rest these days?





Erik said:


> yup.  that.  and the other one inviting fishy characters over...



You got it.   Wish they'd let me get some overtime.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> You got it.   Wish they'd let me get some overtime.


You want more overtime thats going to take you away from me? 
OOOOOOKAY.......I'll remember that you wanted it


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> OOOOOOKAY.......I'll remember that you wanted it



I think he meant more negative reps to Dingdong... had anyone given any negs to him?


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> I think he meant more negative reps to Dingdong... had anyone given any negs to him?



i have taken the step of doing such a thing.....this is gonna back fire i know but eh redneck needs all the help he can get here.


----------



## Galvatron

i was right .....thanks ding dang dong

and my own saying shot me in the foot.


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> i was right .....thanks ding dang dong


 
Don't despair, dear...Redneck is well worth the trouble...


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> Don't despair, dear...Redneck is well worth the trouble...



im in for the long haul


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> im in for the long haul


 
I'm right behind you with guns blazin'.


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> I'm right behind you with guns blazin'.



eh steady with the guns being so close behind....let me go behind you


----------



## American Girl

kimi said:


> eh steady with the guns being so close behind....let me go behind you


 

Don't worry, I'll try not to burn off your arse hairs with the blow torch.
I'm not so sure I trust you takin' up the rear either...could be an unexpected arsenal back there...


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> Don't worry, I'll try not to burn off your arse hairs with the blow torch.
> I'm not so sure I trust you takin' up the rear either...could be an unexpected arsenal back there...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Don't worry, I'll try not to burn off your arse hairs with the blow torch.
> I'm not so sure I trust you takin' up the rear either...could be an unexpected arsenal back there...





Sure it was not an Assenal back there?


Sorry... could not help the bad pun....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

American Girl said:


> could be an unexpected arsenal back there...



I'd never point my "gun" at anything I didn't intend to use it on.


----------



## American Girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I'd never point my "gun" at anything I didn't intend to use it on.


 
I should hope not...that could be dangerous...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> I should hope not...that could be dangerous...




At least the weapon is not deadly...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

rback33 said:


> At least the weapon is not deadly...



Hell, I'm not even sure it's armed anymore


----------



## rback33

OhioTC18 said:


> Hell, I'm not even sure it's armed anymore





Dude. They have pills for that.... I am not allowed near them though....


----------



## Trakternut

[sigh] I took 'em for awhile but had to quit. Damn carpal tunnel was acting up again!


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> At least the weapon is not deadly...


 
These days you never know...


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> [sigh] I took 'em for awhile but had to quit. Damn carpal tunnel was acting up again!




yeah... I think if I took them I would end up the same way


----------



## American Girl

Trakternut said:


> [sigh] I took 'em for awhile but had to quit. Damn carpal tunnel was acting up again!


 
Tryin' to be a good girl today, so I won't comment...carpal tunnel...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Tryin' to be a good girl today, so I won't comment...carpal tunnel...



You fighting some of that on yer own?


----------



## Trakternut

American Girl said:


> Tryin' to be a good girl today, so I won't comment...carpal tunnel...



Why today, all of a sudden?


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> [sigh] I took 'em for awhile but had to quit. Damn carpal tunnel was acting up again!





rback33 said:


> yeah... I think if I took them I would end up the same way



Doc offered them a while back, AW threatened to  kill him!!!



American Girl said:


> Tryin' to be a good girl today, so I won't comment...carpal tunnel...



AND................_*I *_ain't goin' _there_, not on this one................


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Doc offered them a while back, AW threatened to kill him!!!


Yer damn right I did! If he gave you those things "he" was coming home with ya


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> [sigh] I took 'em for awhile but had to quit. Damn carpal tunnel was acting up again!


 
party foul!   orughing the listener -- oversharing.   3 beer penalty.


----------



## Cowboyjg

I believe we have a thread that has strayed across provisional boundaries. I am laughing too much for this to be serious...


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> party foul!   orughing the listener -- oversharing.   3 beer penalty.



Give 'em to me, I'll drink 'em.


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Tryin' to be a good girl today, so I won't comment...carpal tunnel...


 
but the important question here is good how -- or how good?


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> but the important question here is good how -- or how good?


 
You know the personal motto.


----------

